# Alliance Rubber Bands 107 Or Other?



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,

What do you think of his elastic to hunt pigeon, pigeon?

I like them because they are already cut out.

If you think this drawing is not enough, you have elastic solid and already cut for me?

thank you


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good choice with the right ammo.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

sparco 107s make sure you dont buy pale crept get the sterling alliance 107s


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

107's will take pigeon close range 10m or less just use heavy ammo.

* Wingshooter? killed a pigeon with a paint ball.....


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

what size lead ball do you recommend with elastic?

Crapshot, I do not understand your sentence desoler.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

sparco is a another rubber band company if you use alliance be sure to buy the sterling brand107s not the pale crept 107s


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

.44 cal lead ball


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Morganfr said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think of his elastic to hunt pigeon, pigeon?
> 
> ...


Here is a Topic on 107s. Some good info there.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/page__hl__+alliance%20+sterling#entry105608


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you,

I actually read everything, but nobody is really talking about hunting.

For the balls 38 or 44?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

107&#39;s may not have enough power for hunting in a single setup. A half taper could work. They&#39;re not really quick enough for heavy ammo.


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you,

So it would take slight lead ball? (38)

What is an "A half taper"?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Half the band is doubled. Search pseudo taper


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you,

So if I summarize:

band doubled

light ammunition (lead 38)


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Morganfr said:


> thank you,
> 
> So if I summarize:
> 
> ...


Here's a how-to on making the tapered bands. http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/how-to/bandset-107-taper/

I got 222 fps with these bands and .375 lead ball. That should do for most small game.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

holy mole` i haven't checked that site in awhile, i guess. i didn't realize you got that much speed outta em. but... what's cheaper, 107's or 1842's...?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pop shot said:


> holy mole` i haven't checked that site in awhile, i guess. i didn't realize you got that much speed outta em. but... what's cheaper, 107's or 1842's...?


They are both cheap enough that cost is not a consideration. I much prefer 1842 over 107, though. The Chinese rubber lasts longer and is quite a bit faster.


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

The 1842 are best?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

1842 Tubes are a great all round choice that can be run in multiple configurations to suit many different types of ammo.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Morganfr said:


> The 1842 are best?


I think so, as do a lot of other people here.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm on that wagon too. Once you find the sweet spot it's hard to cut bands again.


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for taking time for myself.

So I will buy 1842 and shot 38.

How do you recommend to mount the tapes?

Simple?
Doubled?
2 doubled on each side?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Morganfr said:


> Thank you very much for taking time for myself.
> 
> So I will buy 1842 and shot 38.
> 
> ...


For Chinese tubes, this is *the* place to go. http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-c-90.html?zenid=31vpvtdgb3m1cepogoogk16356
You can also get a good slingshot there. I recommend avoiding the types that have a rounded ring as it is more difficult to keep the tubes on top of the loop. Something like the "Cougar", "Axe Hunter", or "Toucan" is better for a new shooter.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

axe hunter is on sale right now. possibly my favorite dankung shooter. 25 bucks! buy tubing if you buy one, the tubeset they send it with is made for midgets.


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,
or it is at this price?


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

Henry in Panama,

I'm assuming you either made that tutorial or you have made these bands. How do you determine how large to make the loop? In the instructions, it looks like the rubber is folded back about 4". Can it be more or less than that to adjust the strength?

I just got a box of # 107 and I want them out.

Griffon, aka Howard


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Griffon said:


> Henry in Panama, I'm assuming you either made that tutorial or you have made these bands. How do you determine how large to make the loop? In the instructions, it looks like the rubber is folded back about 4". Can it be more or less than that to adjust the strength? I just got a box of # 107 and I want them out. Griffon, aka Howard


The simplest formula is to make the looped portion the same length as the straight. Divide the overall length by 3 so you end up with a looped portion and a straight of the same length. Don't forget to allow about an inch in the straight section to allow tying to the pouch. A good starting point would be overall length 13 inches, looped section 4 inches, straight section 4 inches, and 1 inch for tie.


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Henry


----------

